# Meatloaf and Tater w/q-view



## isutroutbum (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I smoked up a meatloaf, some au gratin potatoes, and a couple pork steaks the other day. I meant to post the final pics yesterday, but I forgot. It was really, really hot on Tuesday when I did the smoke (and then a big thunderstorm rolled through), so I put everything in my new BDS. I've not smoked anything in it except sausages (which is really why I bought it), but is was pretty mindless. I simply set the temp and smoke time, and then ran back inside to the A/C. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Everyone seemed to enjoy it, so the BDS did its job. My brother, his wife, and their 3 kids are staying w/us for a few weeks, while they wait for the construction on their new home to be completed . . . and the kids just loved it! Put a big 'ol smile on my ugly mug. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've never done either meatloaf or potatoes before, so thanks much to all of you who offered advise on smoke times! I really appreciate it!


Here goes:

Smoked everything w/hickory at 250.

*The loaf (approx):*

2 pds burger
1 pd fresh ground pork
5 tbs minced garlic 
5 tbs mustard
3 carrots minced and fried in butter to soften
2 celery sticks " " " " "
1 medium oninon " " " "
3 tbs tabasco
3 tbs worchestershire sauce
1/4 cup clamato juice
2 eggs
1/2 cup whole oats (i.e., oatmeal)
1/3 cup Thai chili garlic sauce (1/2 mixed in the meat, and 1/2 on top)
1 package of mozz cheese on top



Sorry, I didn't take a shot of throwing the mirepoix on, but we've all seen carrots, celery and onions before:





*The taters (approx):*

1 pd sweet potatoes
2 pds 'regular' potatoes
1 'huge' onion carmelized
Made a roux w/a stick of butter and 1/2 cup of flour
To the roux I added 1 bag of colby jack cheese
When the cheese melted, I added (slowly) 1 box of chicken stock
Layered the potatoes and onions, poured on the cheese sauce, layer, cheese sauce, etc.
When layered, added 1 bag of Mozz and a little fresh chopped parsley to the top







My brother and I were eating the taters on the way into the house, hence the 'hole' on the side. We just couldn't wait! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








All the meat, taters, and some homemade slaw. 


Thanks for lookin'!!

Best,
Trout


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 25, 2009)

looks very tastey, I like the "I" on the taters, now I know where your heart is.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy Cow.  That all looks delicious.  Way to come out swingin' with that new smoker.  I love the ingredients in the meatloaf and those taters...well lets just say they look simply outstanding.  Sweet potatos in au grautin?  






from this guy for sure.  

(said with a watering mouth)


----------



## hungryjohn (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, the I is nice, but isn't it Michigan State's colors?

Doesn't matter; everything really looks great.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice,   everything looks great,  the sweet pototaoes is a nice twist.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 25, 2009)

Fantastic Job on the whole smoke trout. Looks like everything turned out very well. I do like the sweet potatoe au grautin thats a new twist for me. Good job.


----------



## meatball (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow...Very nice lookin' meal!! Love the looks of those pork steaks.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Everything looks delicious.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for the kind comments and the points everyone. I really appreciate it!

My wife talked me into adding sweet potatoes to au gratin a few years ago, and we've just continued to do it. It adds a nice textural difference, as well as the obvious sweetness. Pretty yummy!

Haha - I wondered if anyone would notice it. My nephew actually put that cheese on. He's an Iowa fan . . . I ain't got him converted yet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again!

Best,
Trout


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 25, 2009)

You leave that nephew of yours alone, good kid.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 25, 2009)

Really nice looking smoke, and I love the variation of potatoes used.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice job Troutbum.  Another fine smoke..


----------



## oneshot (Jun 26, 2009)

Great job and pics.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




And it's ok to tell everyone the "I" is for Illinois!!!!!


----------



## cman95 (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice...real nice!


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!

Best,
Trout


----------

